# Advice on molding profile bits



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I recently had to make some emergency repairs to my home and in the process replace some old windows. This has lead to the replacement of all my front windows as the project snowballed. Since all the old trim had to be ripped out I want to do a custom molding to replace it as most of the windows are in the main living areas. So far all I have is some 14'x1"x8" clear pine boards (fits the budget right now). What I wanted to know is if I can miter corners with the profiles offered on the mlcs molding plane profile cutters. Specifically bit #7979 (sorry I can post urls yet.) I have a fluted profile set that I would use with rosettes, but I just don't think it would match my house. Also, I'm looking for a 2 3/4 to 3" wide molding. Any other suggestions welcomed.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

You can miter any profile. But some will look better than others as a face frame. 

With my slightly crippled esthetic sense, this looks more like something for a crown molding stack up, chair rail or baseboard (might be a bit much for baseboard) than a window (face) molding.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi fasttruck860

Here's link to the bit you are talking about and a picture of it below.

You can make your own 2 3/4 to 3" wide molding easy on the router table but it maybe a bit cheaper just to buy some..
But if you want to make your own just rip your pine to size then run it by the bit then filp it over and run it by the bit on the other side..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_molding.html


Molding Router Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...it_molding2.html#architectural_molding_anchor

" miter corners " no big deal and a easy job to do 

==========


fasttruck860 said:


> I recently had to make some emergency repairs to my home and in the process replace some old windows. This has lead to the replacement of all my front windows as the project snowballed. Since all the old trim had to be ripped out I want to do a custom molding to replace it as most of the windows are in the main living areas. So far all I have is some 14'x1"x8" clear pine boards (fits the budget right now). What I wanted to know is if I can miter corners with the profiles offered on the mlcs molding plane profile cutters. Specifically bit #7979 (sorry I can post urls yet.) I have a fluted profile set that I would use with rosettes, but I just don't think it would match my house. Also, I'm looking for a 2 3/4 to 3" wide molding. Any other suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Freud offers the 99-468 casing bit for WM standard profile #445 which is 3-1/4" wide and similar to the profile that you indicated:


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses everyone.

@ rwyoung- I install a lot of trim and there are some profiles that never really line up perfect when you miter then and we have to use rosettes and plinth blocks.

@bobj3- I know buying molding is usually cheaper, but I wanted to do something different and thanks for your pictures they have helped out a lot. I don't think the profiles I was looking at will come out right for window casing.

@ charlesm- very close to what I'm looking for, but to much like colonial casing. Still gives me a push in the right direction. Thanks.

*Update:* I've found what I was looking for but the price is steep at $100 so I might take a different approach. Here is the bit- http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/colonial-casing-moldings-54295.html It says colonial, but it's not traditional and has more depth.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Have you tried Pricecutter ? Their bits are very good and their service is excellent.
http://pricecutter.com/door-and-window-casing-molding-bit/p/P14-3652/
http://pricecutter.com/architecturalmolding-cutters/p/P14-3552/


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice find Rustyw. With all the profiles and there pricing I sure I can find something in there to suit my needs. Thanks.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

fasttruck860 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses everyone.
> @ rwyoung- I install a lot of trim and there are some profiles that never really line up perfect when you miter then and we have to use rosettes and plinth blocks.



"some profiles that never really line up" ... a master of the understatement.  

I just got my Jack plane and I'll be building a straight and mitered shooting board to use with it. Also need to check that the sole is lapped. I want to see if that will help with my next trim install. Elbow grease powered, no router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi fasttruck860

Just one more place to get the bits from ,I have many of his bits and they are great bits and all of them are at the right price..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-Doo...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

==========


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's even better. The profile is almost identical and the price is perfect. Just added to my favorites. That seller has a great selection of arch. bits as well. I thought the green colored bits where generally better quality than the yellow though.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought a set of molding bits at www.grizzly.com check them out also they are reasonable on the price. I had my set for a couple years and they held up quite nicely. Welcome to the forums.


----------

